
Ask HN: Lesser known things in your daily life to help the environment? - justaguyhere
Prompted by this - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16395372<p>Other than the well known ones (use less plastic, bike instead of driving when possible, recycle etc) - are there anything else that you do?
======
ankyth27
Eat less meat.

Meat production uses more resources (land, water, energy) than plant based
food production. It also contributes to global warming, as well as other kinds
of environmental pollution.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_vegetarianism](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_vegetarianism)

